# Elmer's #41 1st attempt



## Jeff02 (Mar 7, 2010)

This will be my First attempt to build an engine from Scratch, it looked as though Elmers 41 would be the perfect choice, and I guess will see.
I started with the Cylinder about 6 months ago, and have since moved. I spent 2 hours this morning looking for my Rotary Table, once found I started again. This is what I have so far.



























Found a piece of Cast Iron for the front and back covers.










And this is what I have for todays work.














Ive been lurking for a while and never contributed to this site, so here it is. 
Thanks for looking!

Now to order some more stock!


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd say you're coming along nicely on your first engine. A lot done for one day's work, too!

Dean


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking good Jeff. You gotta love the ability to center the rotary table and then screw the lathe chuck to it with a fair degree of accuracy. Looking forward to more of your progress.

Bill


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Couldn't help but notice the loco frame in the background. Was that done on the sherline too?


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 8, 2010)

hitandmissman  said:
			
		

> Looks like you are off to a good start. Couldn't help but notice the loco frame in the background. Was that done on the sherline too?



The loco in the Background is the start of a Little Engines 0-4-0 1" Tank Engine

http://www.littleengines.com/1Inch Tank Engine.html

This engine was started when I had bigger Equipment ( Enco 9x19 Lathe and 2hp Mill/Drill )But after moving the Sherline Lath and Mill were all that were left.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2010)

Jeff. Sorry to hear that you larger equipment couldn't be brought along. Maybe some day you can replace it and get back to your locomotive. It looks like you have a good start on it.

In the mean time you have a lot of good, but smaller projects to choose from in Elmer's collection of plans alone.

Good luck with you build of the #41, and keep us up to date on your progress.

-Rick


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 8, 2010)

Elmers line up!
This is what I have in mind

1st  #41
2nd #33
3rd  #42

And at some point finish this Stuart 10h.






Back to Elmers 41, I just ordered $60+ dollars of stock from Speeds; lets see if hes as fast as he says he is. I should have it before the weekend.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW theres a lot of Elmers going on. :bow:

Update for my little engine.
Floor, Sub-Base, and Base rough cut to length
Cylinder feet complete
Lower crosshead guides started

Its beginning to look like something, just not too sure what.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Its beginning to look like something, just not too sure what.



Jeff,

I'm sure, it's beginning to look like a very nice engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> WOW theres a lot of Elmers going on. :bow:
> 
> Update for my little engine.
> Floor, Sub-Base, and Base rough cut to length
> ...



Hi Jeff, Your project is coming along nice, and the parts you made look really good! :bow:

Your being silly! Your building Elmer's #41 and that's what it looks like to me! :big:

Hey, I love the look of the brass hex head bolts. where did ya get them... come on, you can tell me... please... Purty please..

I'm not sure.. but I might have started all this madness, by making the 'Building of Elmer's engines' fashionable. ;D

Keep up the good work! I'm pull in for ya!

-MB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great Jeff. Nice job.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff, great looking engine parts. I like the contrasting metals. Thanks for posting, you did a lot in a day

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 13, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Hi Jeff, Your project is coming along nice, and the parts you made look really good! :bow:
> 
> Your being silly! Your building Elmer's #41 and that's what it looks like to me! :big:
> 
> ...



The Hex Bolts came for Miniature screws & Fasteners
http://www.jimorrisco.com/index/group/id/10

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 13, 2010)

Calling it quits for tonight.
I just need to profile this bearing support, and I just couldnt stand the thought of a steel shaft turning in bare aluminum so I put a brass bushing in it.


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff

My version of Elmer's #41. Made some changes and added some detail. 

Keep up the nice work.

Tom


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 14, 2010)

enginemaker1  said:
			
		

> Jeff
> 
> My version of Elmer's #41. Made some changes and added some detail.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4156df (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeff,
Your engine is coming along nicely. Nice fit on that bearing.
Dennis


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 14, 2010)

A piece of 1018 steel and 2 hours later this is what I have.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 14, 2010)

4156df  said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> Your engine is coming along nicely. Nice fit on that bearing.
> Dennis



Thanks Dennis


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I applaud your attention to details Jeffro', the edging on that conrod is quite the treat. Keep up the photos of your progress please. Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's nice work Jeff. I'm with bearcar on detailing that con rod. Was this a product of your CNC efforts?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another couple of parts; Rocker Bearing and a Crank Screw


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 14, 2010)

Great looking parts. I really like that Crank Screw.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Zee, I see your loco is comming along very well, and what's up with the Green TuTu?


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 14, 2010)

Top notch work Jeff!

I agree with Zee, That connecting rod bolt looks 'exceptional' under magnification.

Super job!

-MB


----------



## Cedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeff
Nice work on the parts. You might want to consider opening a new thread rather than risking them creating a high jack on Engineman's ongoing efforts.

Steve


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

This did not come out as well as planned; and will need a lot of cleaning up. I hope to get more done tomorrow and hopefully make my mind up about a lathe.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 19, 2010)

OK Jeff. I give up, what am I missing? It looks fine to me. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## hobby (Mar 20, 2010)

Very enjoyable thread.

You work fast and diligently.

On that last piece, how did you get that rounded detail on top?

good job so far..


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 20, 2010)

hobby  said:
			
		

> Very enjoyable thread.
> 
> You work fast and diligently.
> 
> ...



Glad you like the thread!
I used a file for the detail on top, but it still needs a little more work.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 20, 2010)

Got FEET :big: :big:

Before





During





After


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice work Jeff. It's coming together nicely

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jeff
Your little engine is coming along really well. Keep it up. 
regards
Ernie J


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 28, 2010)

It wont be long now the monkey said when he got his tail cut off

Well it shouldnt be much longer. Havent had much spare time to work on my little engine but its coming along


----------



## 4156df (Mar 28, 2010)

Jeff,
It's really starting to look like and engine...and a nice one, too.
Dennis


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks great Jeff. Nearly there - :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Jeff. Your engine is coming along real nice! :bow:

I look forward to seeing it run.

"Won't be long now" said the Butcher, as he sliced off the last piece. :big:

-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 30, 2010)

I finished up the Crosshead Guides tonight, just need to make two more spacers.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 30, 2010)

Good going, Jeff. You're building a fine looking engine!

Dean


----------

